# annoying beeping



## gram (May 5, 2006)

Nissan Primera 2002 1.8se. The seatbelt warning beep does not sound anymore and for some strange reason when i indicate to turn right it beeps the same sound as the seatbelt warning sound anyone please help as it is driving me insane


----------

